
Amazon Is So Nice It Makes Your Personnel Information Public If You Criticize It - tshtf
http://www.seattleweekly.com/home/961299-129/amazon-is-so-nice-to-employees
======
plonh
Amazon PR guy's behavior is debatable and has been debated, but this article
and its misleading title do not improve the debate. HN itself is host to
dozens of Amazon employee/critics that have not seen personnel info leaked.
also, "criminal activity" is a bit beyond "personnel info". Am I leaking
personnel info when I tell someone about a coworker who scammed a customer?

~~~
toomuchtodo
It you're the employer making the allegation, you can be sued.

